# I might need a rescuer... :(



## Sara&Marshal (Dec 24, 2008)

As much as I hate this realization, I do not think I can keep Bella. I've taken her too the vet where they preceded to tell me that she was not sick...and she has gotten much MUCH worse. To the point where she has bloody stool, missing teeth, scabs on her nose and ears that I have no idea how they got there and she is so inactive that when I take her out of her cage she just lays down and stares. She has no ambition what so ever to move. She also smells like a dead animal.

I feel so horrible for her that I can barely type this. I love her DEARLY and I am not one to abuse or mistreat an animal, I am actually going to school to be a vet. assistant and there is no way in **** that I would EVER cause harm to one, but I didn't know that having a hedgehog would cost thousands of dollars..I know thats not the case for most people but in mine it is and I simply do not have the money..I've tried everything I can with her and I will not have her go through anymore pain and have it possibly be my fault.

So if you are in Washington in the Seattle area PLEASE HELP. My decision is NOT FINAL as I am being patient will her but if things get any worse I want to know that there is someone who will take her.I also have ANOTHER appointment for her on Monday, the soonest I can get her in unless I want to travel 2hrs. And please do not judge me or write rude comments..I am extremely hurt by this situation and I did what anyone else would have done to help her and the vets her are obviously not experienced with hedgehogs like they say they are. I am also convinced that she was sold to me like this.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am really sorry Bella has gotten this bad! I hope someone in WA can help you. I'm in OR, if there's any way I can help I'd be willing. Hedgiepets is in Eugene, OR, which is a ways away but she may be able to help.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

No one is going to mad of blame you things happen that you can not control. I wish I could take her but I live in Louisiana.. But I am so sorry that your baby is sick.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How old is she? 

I suggest you take her to a different vet and take a sample of the bloody poop. If she smells and is having bloody poop, she either has an intestinal infection or cancer. With a fecal sample the vet should be able to tell if it's an infection and she should be able to be treated. 

I'm pming you someone to contact in Washington and ask their advice on vets.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am in Oregon. I know of a breeder in WA who might be able to help. Contact Kim at [email protected]. She also knows of a rescuer in WA.


----------



## Sara&Marshal (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your guys's help and support in my situation but Bella passed earlier this afternoon =( You all helped me a lot though and I very much appreciate it..

I have little thing on her in the Memorials section with pictures of my cute little girl and good memories..Go take a look if you'd like =)


----------



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

Sara&Marshal said:


> Thanks so much for all your guys's help and support in my situation but Bella passed earlier this afternoon =( You all helped me a lot though and I very much appreciate it..
> 
> I have little thing on her in the Memorials section with pictures of my cute little girl and good memories..Go take a look if you'd like =)


Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry. I'm sure Bella appreciated all that you did for her.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I am very sorry that she didn't make it. From what you were describing I did not think she would be long in this world. Having a hedgehog can end up being a very expensive proposition. My Snoball had breast cancer and ended up having 2 operations for it. It may have spread to her kidney or might have been a new cancer but eventually she died.
I know I must have spent somewhere in the range of $2000 for her care. I didn't mind, but for those newbies on here, you might want to consider pet insurance in case your hedgehog needs it in the future.
I am very sorry and will definitely check out your memorial.
Take care,
Susan H. :|


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

awe poor bella. I'm so sorry-- just know that you tried your best and did everything you could to make her happy and comfortable in her last days with you


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about Bella.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

I am so sorry bella past... my wishes to you and for bella


----------

